# Poor Grass Management.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

An underlying theme. From Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

https://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/grasses-and-grazing/eight-of-10-calls-for-help-have-one-thing-in-common


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Truth . I may not agree with every word in this article but like anything else in farming , its the soil , then grass , then your ready for livestock , and probably not as many as you were thinking . less is more sometimes .


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Cult45 said:


> I don't PH test my soil. I think its somewhat obvious to see where poor areas are around feeders, troughs etc.
> 
> But I've had a few USDA guys out to my place. I rotate my grazers from pasture to pasture depending on season. Every USDA guy that comes out here totally agrees with my method, then tries to tell me to cross fence it to "force" them to "over graze" an area with the expectation that it would bounce back softer and greener in a short time, as I am forcing them to over graze another section. Seems this is the new method (and variations of) is the new way they want producers to do for pasture management. But my cows are purely for meat and I dont do any calf production.
> 
> ...


Management intensive Grazing (MiG) is highly effective when done properly. Jim Gerrish and Allan Nation have literally written the books on it. It's not cheap initially but in the long run it is much better quality forage.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Not a fan of overgrazing period . Maybe I have been listening to G Brown and G Judy  . But picking it down to dirt and then not getting any rain , it will die . Unless we are in a dry spell here , I do move mine every few days , pasture gets about 10 days to recover , which it does quite well , mostly clover and johnsongrass with cool season grasses which are not much good when it gets hot . But everything stays around shin high .


----------

